# Brake job cost



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Big store quoted $420 for disc rotor & pads for back sides..

I called the local mechanic and he said he can do for $90 labor if I bring parts. Checked Amazon and looks like I'll spend total of $63 for AC Delco brand ones.. That's less than half the price than what I was quoted. 

For times like these, I wish I was confident working on cars. Or how about Uber giving some discounts for partners?


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Brakes are not bad, only difficult sometimes if you don't have pneumatic tools is to sometimes break free the caliper bracket bolts. $63 sounds a little on the low side for a pair of rotors and a set of rear calipers. just make sure you are buying a set of rotors and not just 1. I prefer to spend a little extra on brakes, they are the biggest part of performance, especially when a few feet can mean the difference of a close call and body damage. 

Biggest thing most inexperienced people get (and was guilty of myself once) is not using brake cleaner on the new rotors to remove the oil that comes from the manufacturers. You forget to do this you can get glazing happening.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Big store quoted $420 for disc rotor & pads for back sides..
> 
> I called the local mechanic and he said he can do for $90 labor if I bring parts. Checked Amazon and looks like I'll spend total of $63 for AC Delco brand ones.. That's less than half the price than what I was quoted.
> 
> For times like these, I wish I was confident working on cars. Or how about Uber giving some discounts for partners?


Buy the lifetime warranty brake pads ( same as the regular pads,but they have the warranty for $10.00 more)for $19.99 at Autozone.

Put new pads on car.
Get car up to 120.
Try to lock up brakes.
Repeat several times.

Discs will be " turned,"
High speed braking with new pads will machine down rotors.

When worn or crystalized ,return lifetime warranty pads for new set.total cost -$19.99.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Or how about Uber giving some discounts for partners?


Eh what? Uber has several rewards discounts that would help cover this.

That being said, buy some decent parts and have your cheap guy do it if you don't feel confident doing it yourself.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Eh what? Uber has several rewards discounts that would help cover this.
> 
> That being said, buy some decent parts and have your cheap guy do it if you don't feel confident doing it yourself.


That's exactly what I'm doing.. Just ordered $77 worth premium parts from Amazon .. Once they arrive, going to mechanic who said he'll charge $70.. Heck I'll give him $7 tips! Less than half the price than big boys.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing.. Just ordered $77 worth premium parts from Amazon .. Once they arrive, going to mechanic who said he'll charge $70.. Heck I'll give him $7 tips! Less than half the price than big boys.


Since you're saving money,you might want to think about changing the wheel cylinders too.$8.00-$15.00 each.if they burst from wear/age they will spray brake fluid all over your new brakes.
Also you will loose pressure in that 1/2 of the system.

My experience with older cars I have had a few go out.
Once I heard it blow.a bang metal hitting cement,at a red light with 2 cops sitting there. Stopped it with emergency brakes.( lever type)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Buy the lifetime warranty brake pads ( same as the regular pads,but they have the warranty for $10.00 more)for $19.99 at Autozone.
> 
> Put new pads on car.
> Get car up to 120.
> ...


- 10% @ autozone via partner app


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

If you trust your mechanic let him decide if additional parts are needed. If so the cost should be minimal so let him make a couple of dollars off you. If you are going to drive a lot you should start building a professional relationship with a mechanic you can trust. You WILL need him in the future for maintenance and if you do have something major happen you will be already have someone in your corner.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Since you're saving money,you might want to think about changing the wheel cylinders too.$8.00-$15.00 each.if they burst from wear/age they will spray brake fluid all over your new brakes.
> Also you will loose pressure in that 1/2 of the system.
> 
> My experience with older cars I have had a few go out.
> Once I heard it blow.a bang metal hitting cement,at a red light with 2 cops sitting there. Stopped it with emergency brakes.( lever type)


I think he wrote he had rear discs, only drum brakes would have wheel cylinders.

But for those that do have drums, changing the cylinders is a good idea. While you're at it don't forget a new brake kit too. This includes all new springs and doodads for the shoes. These kits are also inexpensive, under 10 bux.

Do it once, do it right.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Completed with $77 parts and $80 labor.. Upper is the old pad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Completed with $77 parts and $80 labor.. Upper is the old pad.
> View attachment 42187


The old pad still had 20,000 Mile's left on it.

Use 'em till you see shiney metal.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

But the squeaky noise was a rating killer! The rotor was like vinyl record too!


tohunt4me said:


> The old pad still had 20,000 Mile's left on it.
> 
> Use 'em till you see shiney metal.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

So far I've gone 2.5 years and 124k miles and have not had to replace any pads or rotors yet...crazy huh? Lol! No squeaking noises either.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You'll only get squeaky brakes if there's a wear indicator and not all brake pads have them. You just need to monitor them by visually inspecting. 

Brakes that wear down without indicators eventually get down to the metal and you can't miss that noise. It's going to sound like metal rubbing against metal, but by then, you'll be cutting up your rotors too.

For parts, check rockauto.com. I order everything from them. Top quality stuff for the best prices you'll find. Typically better than amazon.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Those parts are crazy cheap. Will it be safe to use?

Shop really tried to rip you off. Surprised it is not a dealership price


----------



## Chada75 (Aug 16, 2015)

What kind of vehicle is it? If you are doing Uber, you really need to repair you ride yourself. Just get a Haynes Manual and some good tools. Practice and be patient. Im going to do a rear brake pad replacement on a 2003 Crown Vic with a High griping pads at a cost of $80. I already have the tools and some brake fluid as well.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Big store quoted $420 for disc rotor & pads for back sides..
> 
> I called the local mechanic and he said he can do for $90 labor if I bring parts. Checked Amazon and looks like I'll spend total of $63 for AC Delco brand ones.. That's less than half the price than what I was quoted.
> 
> For times like these, I wish I was confident working on cars. Or how about Uber giving some discounts for partners?


Wow!!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

$30. Ex girlfriend was backing out of the driveway and complained of some grinding noises. Walk out and find a front brake pad on the ground. Pep Boys had a set of pads in stock, sold. Compressed the pistons that were grinding away at the grooved rotors, slide the pads in, done.


----------

